# UPDATE AND PICTURES



## Marty (Jun 14, 2006)

THESE PICTURES WERE TAKEN LAST NIGHT AFTER THE FUNERAL OF ALL MICHAEL'S FRIENDS, HIS REGULAR GANG THAT HANGS OUT HERE. HIS CAR WAS DRIVEN IN THE FUNERAL BY DANIEL AND HIS GIRLFRIEND WAS IN THE PASSENGER SEAT. HAS BEEN PARKED OUT FRONT WHERE EVERYONE THAT PASSES BY CAN SEE IT. THEY DECORATED HIS CAR FOR HIM SO BEAUTIFULLY WITH SOME OF THE FUNERAL FLOWERS. THEN IN FRONT OF THE CAR THEY ALL SAT ON THE GRASS AND MARTY SAID SHE HAD AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO MAKE TO THESE TEENS. MARTY HAD PUBLICALLY SAID SHE WAS SORRY TO SOME OF THEM FOR THROWING THEM OUT LAST SUMMER WHEN THEY WERE BRINGING BEER OVER HERE AND EXPLAINED SHE WAS ONLY TRYING TO PROTECT HER BOYS FROM GETTING INVOLVED WITH ANYTHING LIKE THAT AND SAID SHE WASN'T TRYING TO BE MEAN TO ANYONE, JUST A MOTHER WANTING TO PROTECT. SHE WAS GIVING APPLAUSE BY THESE GOOD KIDS AND SUCH A GROUP HUG.

I AM SO AMAZED AT THE RESPECT OF THE PEOPLE HERE ON THE MOUNTAIN. WHEN ANYONE PASSES BY, THEY SLOW DOWN, GO VERY SLOW, SOMETIMES COME TO A FULL STOP AND PUT THEIR HEADLIGHTS ON IN BROAD DAYLIGHT UNTIL THEY HAVE FINISHED PASSING BY. I AM IN SUCH SHOCK AT THE LOVE FOR MY FAMILY ON THIS MOUNTAINTOP. THEY HAVE FILLED THIS HOUSE WITH SO MUCH FOOD AND IT JUST KEEPS ON COMING, THINGS FROM PEOPLE'S GARDEN'S ETC.

THE UPDATE ON THE LEGAL END OF IT IS VERY COMPLICATED AND HERE ARE THE FACTS AS WE KNOW IT,BUT IT KEEPS CHANGING. THE SUSPECT HAS BEEN IDENTIFIED AND A WARRANT HAS BEEN ISSUED, BUT HE HAS GONE INTO HIDING. THERE ARE LEADS TO HIS WHEREABOUTS. THE MOUNTAIN NEIGHBORS ARE NOT COVERING FOR HIM AND ARE GIVING HIM UP AND WANT HIM CAUGHT. EVEN HIS OWN GIRLFRIEND WANTS HIM TO PAY AND HAS BEEN TRYING TO HELP IN HIS CAPTURE. WE NOW KNOW THAT THERE WAS ANOTHER MAN IN THE CAR WITH HIM. THAT WILL BE OUR KEY WITNESS.

HE HAS TOLD PEOPLE THAT THE DRIVER KNEW HE HIT SOMEONE AND REFUSED TO STOP SO THIS MAN INSISTED THAT HE LET HIM OUT AND HE WOULD GO BACK. BUT THE MAN REFUSED TO STOP. HE JUMPED OUT OF THE CAR WHILE IT WAS STILL MOVING AND RAN BACK DOWN THE ROAD ON FOOT TO BE WITH MICHAEL AS HE LAY IN THE DITCH DYING TO TRY TO HLEP AND BY THAT TIME JERRY CAME AND THE TWO OF THEM WERE TRYING CPR AND ANYTHING TO TRY AND KEEP HIM ALIVE. HE WAS ACTUALLY HELPING!!!!!

WE KNOW WHO HE IS AND HE WANTS TO COME FORWARD TO HELP AND ADMIT THAT HE IS A KEY WITNESS BUT IS AFRAID BECAUSE HE IS ALREADY ON PROBATION. HE WANTS TO SPEAK TO JERRY ALONE BUT ONLY JERRY. HE CAME HERE LAST NIGHT BUT WHEN HE SAW SO MANY PEOPLE HE GOT SCARED AND DROVE AWAY. WE HAVE LEFT MESSAGES WITH EVERYONE THAT WHEN THEY SEE HIM TO TELL HIM NOT TO BE AFRAID OF US. WE DO NOT HOLD HIM RESPONSIBLE AND IF HE COMES FORWARD, WE WILL CONSIDER HIM A HERO AND DO ANYTHING WE CAN TO HELP HIM IN ANY WAY. WE DO THINK HE WILL BE BACK BY TONITE OR ATLEAST CALL. AS SOON AS HE GETS WORD THAT WE MEAN HIM NO HARM, WE DO THINK HE WILL CONTACT JERRY AGAIN.

THE SUSPECT WAS IN TWO OTHER ACCIDENTS EARLIER THAT DAY. HE WAS DRUNK AND ON METH ALL DAY LONG AND FIRST HE HIT A TREE. LATER THAT EVENING HE HIT AND RAN ANOTHER CAR WITH NO INJURIES TO THE PERSON, AND AS HE WAS FLEEING THAT ACCIDENT, THAT IS WHEN HE RAN INTO MICHAEL. RUNNING FROM ONE ACCIDENT DIRECTLY CAUSING THIS ONE.

JERRY IS TRYING TO BE SO STRONG AND KEEP IT TOGETHER AND TRYING TO HANDLE THE BUSINESS END OF THIS THING AND THE LEGAL THING PLUS MORN. HE HAS SO MUCH ON HIS SHOULDERS IT IS SO UNFAIR. DANIEL IS ALRIGHT AS LONG AS HIS FRIENDS ARE HERE BUT WHEN THEY LEAVE, HE INSTANTLY FALLS TO PIECES SO WE WANT HIS FRIENDS TO STAY AS MUCH AS THEY CAN. MARTY IS ALRIGHT AS LONG AS SHE IS SEDATED BUT WHEN IT WEARS OFF, IT'S TERRIBLE AND HAS TO BE MEDICATED IMMEDIATELY PER HER DR. SHE IS CONVINCED THERE HAS BEEN A TERRIBLE MIX UP, A HORRIBLE MISTAKE AND THAT MICHAEL IS VERY LATE AND MAY BE BROKE DOWN SOMEWHERE. SHE CALLS FOR HIM ALL THE TIME, "MICHAEL COME HOME NOW" "MICHAEL YOU'RE LATE, IT'S TIME TO COME HOME NOW, I WON'T BE MAD"

WHEN THE STATE POLICE WAS HERE SHE WAS LUCID AND SHOWED HIM MICHAEL'S PICTURE AND SAID DO YOU SEE THIS BEAUTIFUL BOY AND LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL FACE AND HAD HIS DIPLOMA AND SAID DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD THIS BOY HAS WORKED TO GET THIS AND INSISTED ON TELLING HIM HOW HE NEVER DRANK NOT EVEN A BEER OR NEVER DID ANY DRUGS AND THEN GOT HYSTERICAL AGAIN.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update. My heart goes out to Marty and them all. I'm glad the passenger had some morals and tried to help. Hopefully with everyone against the driver, they will catch him.


----------



## shortymisty (Jun 14, 2006)

Wish I could say something to make it all go away. Still praying in NC

Please take care



:


----------



## Leeana (Jun 14, 2006)

Reading this is almost like talking to Marty agian.

I talked with her today around 6:30pm and everything you just now said about him being late or lost was exactly what she told me.

Thank you for the pictures,

Seeing Marty in those pictures just tears me up inside,

I cant stand to talk to or see her like this.

I dont even have the strenght to call her back tonight to talk to dan ...i cant do that over agian, i just cant.

Leeana H.


----------



## sparkle (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness.

It is so kind of you to keep us updated on this horrific tragedy.

I have had them on my mind since I learned of the accident. I have three young kids and I have been smothering them these last few days.

It is good to hear that the family is surrounded by support and love. I can't imagine going through this experience. I can't begin to comprehend the pain that they are feeling.

I am glad that you have some direction in finding the driver. I wonder if after his arrest that MIGHT ease a tiny bit of pain. I certainly hope it does.

It is good that the passenger had a heart and tried to help save Michael.

Once again, I wish your family well again. I would love to ease their pain, but unfortunately only time will help heal. I can offer my support and warm wishes to you. I wish I could do more.



:

I hope that they keep looking for signs. He will never leave you in spirit.


----------



## jdomep (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for the update - I see such sadness in Marty - just makes me cry for them again :no: They all remain in my prayers.

Blessing to you!


----------



## SWA (Jun 14, 2006)

Tiffanie, thank you so much. That memorial photo, it just fills the heart with so much! Thank you for sharing that, so that those of us who want so much, but can't, to be there, your photo gives us our opportunity to visualize this commemortively for Michael and all your family. Thank you so much for that. It helps to bring healing for so many of us now, well at least a small start in the direction for healing.

Thank you for sharing the latest facts, too, when I spoke with Marty last, I thought this monster was apprehended already. When I read earlier that he was on the run, I thought he might have jumped bail or something. But, is it that they've been looking for him all along, all this time?

Tiffanie, we love you so much for keeping us updated and sharing with us like you have. Thank you so much. You all remain in our hearts and prayers.

Warmest love, hugs and prayers,

Tanya, Lee & Dusty (from Florida)


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Tiffanie ~ Thank you for your update and posting the pictures. It was a real pleasure meeting you and Greg yesterday after the service. I wished I could have stayed longer, but I had to get back over here to pick up our son, DJ, and take care of our zoo.

I didn't mention it yesterday, but I work for two attorneys here in Sweetwater who, I am sure, would be more than happy to talk with Jerry and advise him accordingly. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you need the assistance. I will be happy to help your family in any way I can.

God bless you all in this time of need.

Tam


----------



## AngieA (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to keep us updated...God Bless You.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 14, 2006)

Tiffanie, I cannot tell you how much these updates mean to us. Yes, it hurts us so much but we need so much to know what is happening so we can continue our help and prayers for all of you. Bless your heart for caring enough in your grief to share and bless you for loving our Marty and Family! Take a sec and hug her from Dimi. Thanks.


----------



## nootka (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you, Tiffanie, for updating and adding the photos, as heartbreaking as it all is.

Can you please let us know if you think our calls are causing her more distress, or helping her in any way? I would love to call her if it would help, but I will refrain if it's making it worse. Has her doctor got an opinion? Has she been able to get counselling of some sort, any kind either through her church or the medical community? I'm not trying to be pushy, just knowing these are questions we need answered for our own peace of mind.

I truly think she is still deeply in shock and her wishing that Michael was late or playing a prank is a stress break her mind is taking. Somehow, though, she needs to come back for her son Dan and Jerry and the rest of the family as I know she is a cornerstone of that world, and she would WANT to be there for them.

Again I wish there were something I could do, but I know that short of bringing Micheal back to her, there is nothing.

I hope so hard that they catch the dirtbag that did this as it sounds like he will never be anything but a black hole in society. That will not bring back Michael, but it may save someone else's life.

Thanks again, Tiffanie. Continued strength....

Liz M.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for the update. It feels like my heart is breaking again and again for Marty, Jerry and Dan.


----------



## Cimarron (Jun 14, 2006)

Tiffanie, Thank you so much for the update. It is so heartbreaking to hear. I am praying for Marty and all your dear family. I wish I could do more. Sheila


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for the update. My heart is broken for Marty, Jerry, and Dan.

This brings back my own families heartbreak when we lost my 17 year nephew,

Curtis, to a hill hopping car accident years ago. My sister, her husband, and my niece was so heartbroken and confused. We still miss Curtis so much. I often wonder what he would be like now as an

adult.

I so have enjoyed Marty's post (like everyone else) about her horses and her family. I feel so bad for

them now. I hope Marty, Jerry, and Dan have some type of professional help through their church or

their family doctor. This is so hard for them and it will take time for them to start the healing process. It

takes time just to get through the shock.

Freida

P.S. Leanna, you seem like such a sweet person and a brave one too. Thanks for calling Marty.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, I think.

Michael and I have the same birthday............


----------



## luckymeacres (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update and pictures. We will continue to pray for everyone.


----------



## Reble (Jun 14, 2006)

God Bless you Tiffanie, and my thoughts are still with Marty and her Family.

That is just lovely what they did to Michaels car. Thanks for keeping us updated.




:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 14, 2006)

Continued prayers for strength and healing for all of you. What an awful nightmare. Pass some hugs around to all from Maine, and know that you are appreciated for all that you are doing. ((HUGS))

Thank you for keeping us updated, it's SO heartbreaking, but I would rather know than not know! Thank you Tiffanie.

My deepest sympathies to your whole family :no:

Jodi


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Jun 14, 2006)

I forgot to add. Thank you Tiffanie for being there for Marty, Jerry, and Dan. And for sharing

the pictures with us on the forum.

I am so sad about this. It brings back so many memories for me of my nephew, Curtis. The situation

is different but when you loose someone so young it just hurts so much.

Thank you also other forum members for being so caring. Even with the bad things in this world,

there is a lot of good in it too. The compassion and caring on this forum is a very good thing. Hopefully,

we can send the Garrison family a message of hope and caring.

Freida


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 14, 2006)

Tiffany, I am so glad you are there to help Marty. Many tears have fallen over this tragedy. I pray for Dan who has lost a brother and is watching his parents morn. I imagine he feels so helpless. Jerry is doing what all men will do I suppose, take up the job of tying the loose ends and try not to be emotional. My heart absolutely breaks for this family. I am praying for them all.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie for the continued updates you have found something that touches all of us. We all so want to find a way to lessen the pain you all are having to go through. Hugs and continued prayers for all of you to find a path that will not be so heart wrenching as the days pass.


----------



## Linda_H (Jun 14, 2006)

It is so hard to believe that such a horrible thing has happened- This is the 3rd young person who we know who was killed by a car in the past 3 weeks. On May 21 Rick 's youngest brother was killed in a head on collision then a dear co workers son was killed in an accident in Kansas City and now Micheal.So many hearts broken and lives forever changed, so many mothers living through what has to be the worst thing that can happen.

In among all this sorrow we also can see so many signs of love and caring- family members, friends and people who have never "met" Marty who are reaching out & helping with everything from auction proifits to poems, memorials and most of all prayers and personal support This forum is made of wonderful people who help us keep our faith


----------



## luvmymini2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update..My heart goes out to Jerry,Marty and Dan..It really is tough one everyone...Such a beautiful boy,..


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you Tiffanie.


----------



## CAM (Jun 15, 2006)

We need to remember that day, Sept 1st, as it will be an incredibly difficult day for this family.

Thank you Tiffanie for sharing this with us. We too feel very connected to this tragedy due to all that Marty has shared with us in the past. Thank you for being there for them and best wishes to you as well.


----------



## ClickMini (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update, Tiffanie. It really helps to learn more about this senseless tragedy. From what I can gather from your message, Jerry was the first on the scene for Michael??? Oh god...if that's true that is just too tragic for words. I just can't even imagine the panic.

Still thinking about you Garrisons throughout each day. I am praying for all of you, and for Marty, you poor dear heart.




:


----------



## Colagirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures with us and keeping us up to date......Marty is on my mind every day since the accident...in fact a large part of each day.......its so good of you to let us know whats happening so we can make our prayers more specific.ie: for Jerry to be able to be strong, for the mountain people to flush this creep out.....how could someone not stop when they have hit a person??? Unbelievable! Lets hope he is caught soon. The car tribute was a wonderful idea...thanks for showing us the photos.


----------



## shane (Jun 15, 2006)

poor marty just breaks my heart , i can feel her pain through those photos, i wish i could help her, marty we love you!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 15, 2006)

Thankyou Tiffanie, we do appreciate the updates.

I too would be grateful to know if the phone calls are helping or not- I worry now that they might be distressing her more than helping.

Could you let us know what you think??


----------



## Barbie (Jun 15, 2006)

Tiffanie-

Thanks for the update. It's so heartbreaking. I certainly hope they catch the low life who did this - the sooner the better.

My prayers continue to go out to Marty, Jerry & Dan, as well as the rest of Michael's friends and family. Wish I was already living in Tennessee - would sure like to be closer to Marty.

God Bless you all!

Barbie


----------



## C & C Farms (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you for the update and pictures Tiffanie. I think about all of you everyday and continue to keep everyone in my prayers.

God Bless...


----------



## MInx (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm here Marty. When I get well enough, I will be there to put my arms around you..I hate that I'm too ill right now..

One day I will be there to put my arms around you and hold you. I promise I will never forget!

Maxine


----------



## Trish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you for the update. I can't stop thinking about Marty, Jerry and Dan. My heart breaks for them.

I pray for them to find comfort and peace. God Bless.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 15, 2006)

Tiffanie, THANK YOU so much for the update. My heart just goes out to the family after seeing those pictures. Please let her know we are thinking about her and keeping her family in our prayers. I hope they catch this jerk, and he pays dearly for what he has done, for the rest of his life! Corinne


----------



## Carol the Night Owl (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thank you so much for the update and photos. I haven't been online in a couple of days, so just read this thread. Poor Marty - I hope she can pull through this initial stage of shock before long.



*

Does anyone know is the authorities have caught that SOB yet? He can't hide out forever. I'm glad he has been identified and that there is a witness.


----------

